# Wormer Question



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was told by my Vet that the best wormer to use is Cydectin at 1cc per 20lbs. It reall smells like meds and I'm sure taste bad. Anymore else use this wormer? I was told Safeguard has been used so often in the South that it no longer works on goats. :? 
I want a wormer that will treat lung worms since some of the goats are coughing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've not used the Cydectin but have used the liquid Ivomect for horses from my vet and yep it too smells medicinal and they do not like it at all but it works for numerous parasites. Use a drench gun or a syringe and get it into the back of the mouth, they will try to spit it on you and mine have the lip curl thing going when they get it...just make sure to provide a bucket of water so they can wash out the yucky flavor if they want too...The ivermectin paste is easier for me to use so thatswhat I went to after the liquid was gone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

anything that is good for you can't taste good ---- same with goats. Ever smelled Nutri drench


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The first time I smelled it I told my daughter "I can't make them take this". OH it smells like oil. Well I gave it to one of my does and she sucked it down like candy.


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

My vet has only had me use Cydectin topically? by placing it along the spine from the bottom of the neck down to the tail. 

Orally I use Safeguard paste and Ivermectin injectable. 

I do inject the ivermectin if I want it to work better for mites and lice. (that's what the vet told me anyway.)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup to work best on external parasites you inject it.


----------

